# Picked up new Jeep



## Joe Lombardo (Oct 20, 2003)

Picked up my new Jeep Wrangler last Saturday...Got to plow with it yesterday and all I can say is why didn't I buy this vehicle years ago. When I first started looking into the Jeep I was a little concerned as to whether it would handle some of the driveways and small parking lots that I do...Didn't take long to realize it can handle all of them with ease and it is alot easier to maneuver around obstacles in driveways. If you have any doubt about the ability of a Jeep to plow snow try one out... I'm a believer.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

LOOKS GREAT

good luck.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Great rig .Good luck with it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

cute.......


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

the plow is not sitting flat on the ground, is the mount hight to low? if you angle the plow in the opposite direction does thee leading edge have a plow-ground gap?


----------



## nicks_xj (Jan 22, 2010)

it kinda looks like he lost the pass side shoe, and nice lookin jeep


----------



## Joe Lombardo (Oct 20, 2003)

The plow still had the shoes on it and they had more spacers on the drivers side than the passenger side. Removed the shoes and it does sit flat on the ground. Not to impressed with the plow mounting system, liked the Fisher better. I 'm hoping it just a matter of getting used to it. Another storm coming in tonight I might actually make some money this year.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Joe Lombardo;1204937 said:


> The plow still had the shoes on it and they had more spacers on the drivers side than the passenger side. Removed the shoes and it does sit flat on the ground. Not to impressed with the plow mounting system, liked the Fisher better. I 'm hoping it just a matter of getting used to it. Another storm coming in tonight I might actually make some money this year.


Nice Jeep, Best of luck with it and the snow!!payup


----------

